# Troubles with diesel passenger locomotive



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

I sent it off to have can motors installed. rebushed axles, and pullmor tires. Then sent off to put rail sounds put it (total cool). Anyway runs great clockwise around the trail through right hand switches. CCwise is another story. It wants to go straight rather than turn left onto the switch. Portline hobbies did the work and I have sent an email off to Doug. I thought the would have others scratch their heads as well

dr bob


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Sounds like more problem with track or turnout than the locomotive.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

drbobderrig said:


> I sent it off to have can motors installed. rebushed axles, and pullmor tires. Then sent off to put rail sounds put it (total cool). Anyway runs great clockwise around the trail through right hand switches. CCwise is another story. It wants to go straight rather than turn left onto the switch. Portline hobbies did the work and I have sent an email off to Doug. I thought the would have others scratch their heads as well
> 
> dr bob


I have found out by many headaches and frustrations that 95% of my derailing problems have been associated with track and turnout alignment problems. Whether they were not being totally level or having smooth transitions at the joints, the more attention given to good track work is the key! Perhaps our resident expert FlyerNut will say more.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm sure Doug Peck test ran your engine and found everything was ok.. Like my buddies have stated, I also think it's your track work..


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

If you have another turnout, try replacing that and see if the engine will run through without problems. That will narrow the problem down. Sometimes you will get an engine that doesn't work well with a particular turnout and by swapping it out cures the problem.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*Thanks guys..*

I had medical issues and will look it over again at at least one turnout. The one I have checking the most because it is easiest to look straight down the track look OK to this 68 year old guy. The frog looks OK as well. I found a set of turn outs on ebay and will clean them up and replace one to see if it makes a difference. Wil get back to you all when I am able.

dr bob


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

drbobderrig said:


> I had medical issues and will look it over again at at least one turnout. The one I have checking the most because it is easiest to look straight down the track look OK to this 68 year old guy. The frog looks OK as well. I found a set of turn outs on ebay and will clean them up and replace one to see if it makes a difference. Wil get back to you all when I am able.
> 
> dr bob


I didn't know you were looking for turn-outs.. I have several pair that have been gone through and work perfectly.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*Update:*

Been dealing with hosptials and doctor types (pancreatic cancer...things going good but it is a slug) so maybe I can try some other diesels and just watch these left hand switches later today. Thanks for the offer of switches. I got a pair from ebay and will swap one out when I get it cleaned up...
thanks 
dr bob


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

drbobderrig said:


> Been dealing with hosptials and doctor types (pancreatic cancer...things going good but it is a slug) so maybe I can try some other diesels and just watch these left hand switches later today. Thanks for the offer of switches. I got a pair from ebay and will swap one out when I get it cleaned up...
> thanks
> dr bob


Not a problem, keep me in your thoughts about needing any turn-outs.. You are ALSO in my thoughts...:thumbsup:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have bought turnouts from flyernut. He does his magic on turnouts just like he does on AF steamers.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*It was the swtich....*

For the life of me I could not see anything wrong with the switch but I bought a pair cheap on ebay and cleaned up the left handed one. I replaced it and the engine works perfect at the switch now. Still can see anything wrong with the old one but something must have been a bit out of wack....So we are good! 
thanks for the suggestions.... Might send that one off to the expert on this forum maybe he can see what is wrong with it for the heck of it.

dr bob


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

drbobderrig said:


> For the life of me I could not see anything wrong with the switch but I bought a pair cheap on ebay and cleaned up the left handed one. I replaced it and the engine works perfect at the switch now. Still can see anything wrong with the old one but something must have been a bit out of wack....So we are good!
> thanks for the suggestions.... Might send that one off to the expert on this forum maybe he can see what is wrong with it for the heck of it.
> 
> dr bob


If you mean me, do it....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

If you are going to send it off, send it to flyernut. He knows how to go through the turnouts. I bought a pair from him and they are great. What frustrates us mortals
flyernut thrives on.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> If you are going to send it off, send it to flyernut. He knows how to go through the turnouts. I bought a pair from him and they are great. What frustrates us mortals
> flyernut thrives on.


There's a dent in my cinder-block wall where I throw trains and such,lol!!


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyernut said:


> There's a dent in my cinder-block wall where I throw trains and such,lol!!


Does throwing trains effect your back also Loren:laugh::laugh::laugh:?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Does throwing trains effect your back also Loren:laugh::laugh::laugh:?


Only if I do a wind-up like ****** Ford, Sandy Koufax, or Don Drysdale.....Does that date me or what,lol?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Three of my favorite pitchers.

Older than dirt, Magic


----------

